# Oskar Kovaleski's AutoWorld in Scranton,PA



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Oscar Kovaleski's AutoWorld in Scranton,PA*

Most of you know:

HOCARS 1st ever Slot Car Show in Scranton PA
Sunday May 1st, 2011
Best Western Conference Center
200 Tigue St.
Dunmore, PA
Early admit $20 at 7AM
Showtime $5 10AM-2PM


I was told that some of AutoWorld’s former employees will be in attendance and…….
We MIGHT get a surprise visit by……none other than……..

*OSCAR KOVALESKI himself*,:thumbsup:

I understands he is aware of the show and may be able to stop in if he has time……..

Hope to see you there………..

Bob Beers


----------

